# Cheech and Chong



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Fabulous!! Love love love it!


----------



## ankitrn (Jun 11, 2012)

amazing!! keep up the good work (Y)


----------



## moroccomole (Aug 2, 2012)

That is several levels of rad. You got a better (less reflective) pic/scan of it man??


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks moroccomole- 
I'll put up a better pic when i can...


----------

